
Hacking website like HN in French - pioc
https://www.journalduhacker.net/
======
gftsantana
C'est cool ! J'étudie le français et ce site est exactement ce que je voulais
pour trouver des bonnes choses pour lire en français.

------
zerealshadowban
Bonne idée! Il y a au moins 200 millions de francophones de par le monde...

~~~
carlchenet
Tout à fait ! Pour l'instant nous sommes assez orientés France avec aussi des
contributions québecoises, mais nous aimerions que l'ensemble des producteurs
de contenus IT francophones utilisent l'outil.

------
Pedrit0
C'est pas mal :-) Je connaissais pas. Merci pour le lien pioc !

~~~
pioc
Mais de rien :)

~~~
zerealshadowban
Comment fait-on pour être invité?

~~~
carlchenet
tu peux déposer une demande ici
[https://www.journalduhacker.net/invitations/request](https://www.journalduhacker.net/invitations/request)

------
Koshkin
The literal translation would be a beautiful _Les Nouvelles des Pirates
Informatiques_.

~~~
zerealshadowban
Le vrai sens du mot n'est pas « pirate ».

~~~
lainga
peut-être "débrouillard" ?

~~~
zerealshadowban
Pas mal. « Fouineur » est plus proche, mais en général je me contente de dire
« hackeur ».

~~~
booteille
J'aurais pensé à « Bidouilleur » aussi.

~~~
zerealshadowban
Quelqu'un a-t-il jamais tenté de traduire le fameux « jargon file » en
français?

------
qwerty456127
Cool! One question: is it IT-only or does it have occasional non-IT articles
geeky minds may be interested in? I mean neuroscience, economy etc. In fact I
generally am more interested in this kind.

~~~
fbourque
A quick browse of the the first few pages suggest it is focused on the IT side
of things.

So nothing yet to replace HN in our heart.

------
cryptica
C'est bien. Je commençais à en avoir ras le bol de Hacker News. Ça bouffe tout
mon temps ce truc la. C'est un casse-tête.

~~~
franky47
Ca peut être toxique par moment en effet.

Dans les préférences de HN, il y a un mode `noprocrast` qui te bloque l'accès
au bout d'un certain temps passé dessus, c'est bien pratique.

Dans le même style, une extension [1] pour Chrome et Firefox qui limite le
temps passé sur certains sites vient d'être postée, je vais tester ça sur
YouTube et Twitter.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22936742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22936742)

------
smy1es
How about similar things in other languages? Chinese, German maybe?

~~~
hombre_fatal
The problem is that the efforts tends to just instantly become a crappier
version of the English-speaking original that most people are going to use
instead.

~~~
jslakro
This kind of platforms should punish that kind of simple translated versions,
then reward original texts to motivate content creation at the non English
native language

------
throwaway6575
Sur invitation seulement ? Dommage, pas pour moi désolé.

------
jlelse
This looks pretty similar to [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

Is it the same codebase?

~~~
jfoucher
A fork actually :
[https://gitlab.com/journalduhacker/journalduhacker](https://gitlab.com/journalduhacker/journalduhacker)

~~~
jlelse
Thanks!

------
anticsapp
Je vous souhaite bonne chance!

~~~
carlchenet
Merci ! On existe quand même depuis 5 ans :)

------
CaciaraAsAServi
Merci ! Je suis en train de réviser mon français, ce lien peut me servir :)

------
based2
Excellent, et un poulpe en +

------
based2
pas de commentaire -> aucun commentaires (no comments)

------
olivierduval
Merci, je ne connaissais pas :-)

------
julienreszka
Sympa ! Je ne connaissais pas

------
fortran77
Oh là là!

------
sopra2k
Super post je connaissais

------
kick
Seems to be more a lobste.rs replacement given the seemingly-exclusive focus
on tech and the use of the lobste.rs software.

